# Andrei Kirilenko



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Would Kirilenko be a good fit in this team? He can play both PF and SF positions, is a good shotblocker and a good defender also. And if he is a good option, is a good idea to pack something like Battier and Alston for him? Don't get me wrong, I like Battier, but I think more about AK because he is better suited to play PF also.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

yeah, you can play him at the PF spot, where he's most effective. 


Maybe trade Head/Battier


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I'd rather stay with Shane. He knows his role on the team and won't be crying about being more involved on offense.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I rather stay with Shane too. I wouldn't mind trading Alston and Head for Kirilenko. Maybe another player if possible.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Kirilenko would be a great fit when he's not injured or whining. He's a very talented shotblocker and defender, and his offense isn't too shabby. With that said, he's on the IR more than I'm comfortable with.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

AK's contract is too big to fit in Houston. At least that's what I would guess. Talent-wise, yes I think he could fit in nicely.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> AK's contract is too big to fit in Houston. At least that's what I would guess. Talent-wise, yes I think he could fit in nicely.


Battier, Alston and Sura for him works (cap wise)

In fact, I was thinking about a three-team way:

Cleveland trade Hughes to Utah and Ira Newble to Houston;
Utah trade Gordan Giricek to Cleveland and AK to Houston;
Houston trade Battier to Utah, Justin Reed, JLIII, Alston and Bob Sura (expiring contract) to Cleveland;

I put Newble in this trade idea because it helps Houston getting rid of Justin Reed and JLIII contracts. Newble have an expiring contract, while Reed and JLIII are in contract until the end of next season (even not being big contracts, it's better to clear them than just waiving this players while paying their salaries)


Yao/Butler
AK/Scola/Hayes
T-Mac/AK
Wells/Snyder/Head
Francis/Mike James


IL: Novak/Brooks (send both to D-League), Newble


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Huge contract. 
Injury prone.
No thx. 
JVG is gone now, so we don't need extra defensive players anymore.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

AK is overrated.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Huge contract.
> Injury prone.
> No thx.
> JVG is gone now, so we don't need extra defensive players anymore.


Exactly, not to mention this will never happen because we are in the same division. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Disregarding injuries, Kirilenko is superior to Battier on both ends of the floor, if not as good a fit offensively.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> Exactly, not to mention this will never happen because we are in the same division. Thanks for playing.


It may be more difficult, but I won't say NEVER because Battier is a better fit for Utah also.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Exactly, not to mention this will never happen because we are in the same division.


We're not in the same division. Utah is in Northwest div., and we're in the Southwest.

And most of our last trades have been with division rivals. :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Rockets Are Fine. No More Trades For Now


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

he is no longer worth his contract, so he is no longer worth our time until he can show he can play without whinin and try to create more shots for himself


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

nope not interested


----------

